
Reactive web programming in Standard ML - eatonphil
https://github.com/melsman/mlkit/blob/master/js/test/rwp_ex1.sml
======
eatonphil
And the resulting HTML output:
[http://www.smlserver.org/smltojs/test/rwp_ex1.html](http://www.smlserver.org/smltojs/test/rwp_ex1.html)

